# Bow only Lease



## Randy (Aug 23, 2005)

I have one (only one) opening in a bow only lease in South Lamar Co.  50 miles south of Atlanta. 40 miles northwest of Macon. 

730+/- acres

11 members at 500.00 each.

QDM

No guests.

All state rules and regulations apply and will be enforced.

PM me with any questions.


----------



## Randy (Aug 29, 2005)

Btt


----------



## white1500gmc (Sep 27, 2005)

Do you still have an opening?


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes I have one. Pm sent.


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2005)

Since I have already paid for this membership, anybody got a gun they want to trade for this membership.  I would be interested in a glock 40 cal or a TC encore, Ruger Super Redhawk and maybe other!


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2005)

I guess I could add that since we saw some ducks in the swamp this weekend we have ducks also.


----------



## dherrin (Oct 8, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I guess I could add that since we saw some ducks in the swamp this weekend we have ducks also.


----------



## gtaff (Nov 5, 2005)

Are the ducks bow only also??????  LOL JK


----------



## specialk (Nov 5, 2005)

gtaff said:
			
		

> Are the ducks bow only also??????  LOL JK




   tred barta will give that a try for sure!!!


----------



## Dub (Nov 7, 2005)

gtaff said:
			
		

> Are the ducks bow only also??????  LOL JK


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2005)

gtaff said:
			
		

> Are the ducks bow only also??????  LOL JK



Yes that is why this club is so special.


----------



## gtaff (Nov 8, 2005)

You are talented if you can hit a duck with a bow.  I tip  my hat to you


----------



## Scott Higginbotham (Nov 30, 2005)

Is there still a spot left for this year if not will there be any openings for the 06/07 season.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Dec 1, 2005)

Randy - Have you guys taken any good bucks this year?


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2005)

I do still have one spot left.

As for taking deer this year we have only taken does so far.  we have let go at least on 9 point (120's), one 8 point (110's) and many smaller bucks.

For what is is worth we have not hunted this land enough.  On any given weekend there might be 3 people there.  Even during bow season the most I ever know of on the lease at one time is 4.  Most of us have other clubs as well and to be honest most of us have hunted our other clubs once gun season came in.  And some members went to other states for a few weeks.  I had suspected that there woudl not be much pressure and there has not been. 

IMO, we have not hunted it enough to even say anything about the number and quality of bucks on this land.  There are a lot of signs though.  I know for me this is a year of learning the land and the deer patterns.  It is always hard to be very successful on a new lease.

I expect that a lot of these guys will hit the land hard right after season goes out to learn more about it and see the signs and locations and patterns.

And yes I still have one opening.  Might even give a little discount since there is only a month left.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

This just in.  A recent picture one of my members caugth from our bow only lease.

I'd shoot him with a bow.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 6, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> This just in.  A recent picture one of my members caugth from our bow only lease.
> 
> I'd shoot him with a bow.




Nice one !!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

And here is another recent one.  10 point!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2005)

The body size on these animals is impressive too.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 6, 2005)

Randy,I should have gotten in with yall on that land  , Im in for next season if you get a spot!!!
Phil


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 6, 2005)

Man yeah those are some hoss's!  
They look more like "Mastiff's" Bulky looking! Nice photos dude!


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2005)

This club is full.  I will post in July if we have anybody drop out.  Thanks for all the PM's.  Boy, proof pictures sure help.


----------

